# Super Heterodyne Receiver



## Hexjibber (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is staying well! Been trying to get this one over the line for a few weeks, had a few hiccups with an incorrectly supplied IC but managed to get it sorted! Tons of crazy fun, I love the fuzz section particularly, would like to have just that on it's own in a smaller form factor. Seems like the sort of pedal you have to spend some time with and I'm sure not to everyone's taste but I dig it!

*Pics:*









I also did a demo video for the first time, had no idea what to play so just loads of random noodling but thought I would add in case anyone is curious!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 27, 2020)

Awesome Looking Pedal & Wicked Demo


----------



## Hexjibber (Mar 27, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Awesome Looking Pedal & Wicked Demo



Cheers! ?


----------



## Barry (Mar 27, 2020)

Love the graphic, sounds wild!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Mar 27, 2020)

Sweet! Also, I've already stumbled onto your etching explanation on your blog - fun to see you on this forum, too. 

The etching post is a very slick explanation, recommend it to anyone interested and wanting to learn a bit more. I'm looking forward to doing an etch for my next build. Thanks for sharing your skills, @Hexjibber


----------



## mauzau (Mar 27, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh yeah that’s the blog I learned technique from too, thanks for that!


----------



## Hexjibber (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks guys! Glad the etching tutorial has proved useful, feel free to shoot me any questions on the subject if you have any, always happy to help if I can


----------



## phi1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for sharing a demo. I can’t quite tell from all the demos, is it possible for the main oscillator (voice up) to track quickly (basically like and pitch shifter), or does it always have some glide to it? If it can’t track quickly, I might have a mod idea...


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow that's a professional looking pedal oO you sure it ain't a eqd original ^^?


----------



## Hexjibber (Mar 31, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Thanks for sharing a demo. I can’t quite tell from all the demos, is it possible for the main oscillator (voice up) to track quickly (basically like and pitch shifter), or does it always have some glide to it? If it can’t track quickly, I might have a mod idea...



I've already sent the pedal to my band mate who asked me to build it but if I remember correctly it always does 'something', even with the rate set to max, or setting it to vibrato with the rate maxed out. I may have to build myself one tbh as I'd quite like another go on one!


----------



## phi1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Gotcha. Have you looked at the Into the Unknown (parasit studio)?  They sell a pcb for it.  It’s a another take on the PLL technology, with a different set of features, and seems to track the octaves up faster. I’ve been thinking about doing one of these and having trouble deciding. Might be fun for you since you could compare with your band mate’s, or trade back and forth.


----------



## Hexjibber (Mar 31, 2020)

Ah cool thanks for that, been meaning to build something from them so will check it out. I also found out that DeadEndFX have a project that is just the fuzz section from the PLL so have got a board on the way for that as the fuzz sound rips!


----------

